# Quick Question



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I have decided that I want to breed at least two of my goats for a summer kidding next year. I want to breed Spicy, my Nubian, but like I said I want a summer kidding so that I am out of school. Do you know if she could be bred in January? Or would she not be in heat? The last time she was in heat was around August 29th. I was reading on the Internet that Nubians only come in heat at certain times and Pygmys do all year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe that Nubians originated in the "tropical" climates the same as ND and Pygmies...I don't think that they will breed year round but they do have a longer breeding season than other standard dairy breeds, so I would guess that she would have heats til at least February or March.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can breed her in January or February --- nubians can cycle into March at times 

That will be a very cool experience for you go for it :hi5:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot Liz and Stacey!!! That's good. I really have been wanting to breed them so hopefully everything will turn out OK. I have to start reading around the Kidding Koral area.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

So, if I breed Spicy she will be bred to Cody. I wanted to breed to a registered Nubian, but it doesn't matter for a first kidding I guess. 
Spicy + Cody: 







+







=

Rosie + either one of these two:







+







=

And if I breed Splash, not sure yet, it would probably be this registered Nubian buck. I wanted to breed Spicy to him but I had forgotten that they had the same dad.
Splash + Bobby:







+







=

So, do you think the kids will be cute?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

those would make wonderful sires!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice goats...........


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think there is such thing as an ugly kid. :wink: They are ALL adorable when they are born. I love Spicy- so elegant.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Your pairing looks very nice! Good luck and happy "goatmomma" waiting!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen an ugly "long ears" kid or even an ugly mini kid...I might be a wee bit biased here on that one :wink: 

You are sure to get some very prettily marked babies out of those pairings.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks; you are right, there is no such thing as an ugly goat kid!! :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice choices! I love this saying: I heart Nubians, make mine Mini! It fits perfectly for our herd since we raise Mini-nubians.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, I really like Mini Nubians too. I really like how they get spotted and stuff but when their ears turn out floppy.


----------

